# Rutledge 3 spd help



## peazweag (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,i'm new to this site.my question is i accuired this 3 speed about a month ago.it's a rutledge the sturmey  archer hub says 62 on it,the cottered cranks say bianchi on them,the original brooks b-72 was on the bike but pretty trashed.anyway if anyone has any info on this bike please let me know thank you,havent been able to locate anything


----------



## Geeeyejo (Dec 30, 2010)

I believe that this was one of several bikes built by Raleigh and badged under various names


----------

